# Vote Vote Vote..........



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Do you like the community that you have built????

Weeeeeell Vote then  

http://www.aquarank.com/in.php?id=fishforu


----------



## fantasticaqua (Jun 1, 2006)

It's your god given right to vote!


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2006)

Does the place on aquarank affect how high on the list it comes up on google and such? 'Cause I'd love to knock some pompous schmoes offa their high horses. :lol:


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I know exactly what you mean. heh, heh.
i don't think it has any effect on google whatsoever. However, being number one gets us more traffic, and more traffic gets us higher on Google, unless sites pay google to get listed higher, which apparently often happens.
This site very recently underwent a change in the software, which now allows the google spiderbots to know everything in the posts. This gets Fishforums coming up on googl searches a lot when people make google searches for things we've discussed.


----------

